# Pregnancy and IBS-D



## Lynda_g (May 31, 2010)

Hi I am new to this forum I have had ibs ever since I was diagnosed with m.e 6 years ago. I've had two miscarriages and since then it has been really bad I have been taking taking imodium to control bad episodes usually once a week but I was wondering what can you take while your pregnant as me and my partner are going to try again.Thank youLynda


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you been tested for Celiac disease? It can cause some of the same symptoms as IBS and sometimes it can be a factor in increasing miscarriages so I would check that before trying to get pregnant again. If that is going on, a gluten free diet may be good for both the GI symptoms and make you more likely to maintain a pregnancy to term.Of the anti-diarrheal medications Imodium tends to be the least risky, and some doctors will OK you to take it. Do not take Pepto Bismol or any of the bismuth containing anti-diarrheals as the fetus is more senstivie to the bismuth's toxicity on nerves than adults and it gets into the body where Imodium mostly stays in the gut so isn't likely to cross the placenta.You might see if Calcium supplements will stop the diarrhea (they are constipating as a side effect) as many pregnant woman could stand more calcium anyway.


----------



## Lynda_g (May 31, 2010)

Hi thank you ive had a blood test for celiacs and it was negative ive also had a food intolerence test which showed i wasnt intolerent to gluten.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello LyndaKathleen always gives great advice.Maybe you could have a chat with your Doctor/GP about what you could take while pregnant,they should know what is safe to take and also when the time comes,speak to the Doctor and Midwife at the hospital as well,let them know you have IBS and ME.I have severe ibs and have suffered with chronic fatigue syndrome for 12years.Good luck and take care.


----------



## josephajain (May 7, 2010)

Ya in pregnancy you really have to take extra care in pregnancy and taking pills when you are pregnant is also a good option..


----------

